# Is the latest posts feature not working?



## Charlie Parker

I have tried to find latest posts from some forum members, but the search turns up posts going back to 2008. They should appear in chronological order from the most recent to the ealiest posts. Can anyone explain?


----------



## swift

Hello Charlie,

The Administrator, Mr. Mike Kellogg, is currently working on the forum search. He's being testing Sphynx Search for vBulletin 4, but I think he said he will probably return to the old search method. 

Best regards,


swift


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you for your prompt reply swift.


----------



## mkellogg

Yea, we are back on the old search method.  Let me know if you see more problems.

Mike


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thanks very much Mike. It's working perfectly now.


----------



## mkellogg

Well, not really perfectly, but it is working.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I guess I'm easy to please. It worked well enough for my purposes, but far be it from me to stand in the way of the quest for perfection.


----------



## mkellogg

As long as I keep the standards low around here by showing you how bad things can be, everybody will be happy with imperfect search!


----------

